# What can I use to bulk up a stool



## heidibug23 (Dec 20, 2003)

I am back again and am wondering if there is anything that I can take besides the Fiberchoice to BULK up my stool. I am not on any particular diet but noticed my diarrhea problems after I was on a low carb diet. Have never had problems like this before. I want to find something to bulk this up. I bought some Omega 3 softgels and am wondering if it would benefit me to take this? Can someone help me find an answer? Thanks...GO COLTS!!!


----------



## anonymoose (Jul 20, 2003)

more fiber. i take a fiber supplement called fiber psyll and it seems to help me a lot. each scoop has 10 grams of soluble fiber. i believe theres also one by the garden of life company called "super seed". it looks pretty interesting and i might try it. it has all the omega 3 you need, and 7 grams of fiber per serving. what exactly are you taking now for omega 3? flax oil isnt good because it will stop working after a while. the best choice would be fish oil that's garanteed to be free of poisons. eating fish would be good, but its so full of mercury and other chemicals that are harmful to your health. i take carlsons liquid fish oil, and drink milk from the hemp seed for my omega 3.


----------



## heidibug23 (Dec 20, 2003)

Where can I find the fiber psyll? And it does help bulk up the stool? I haven't been taking anything other than Librax 3 times daily and acidoplilis 2 times daily and the fiberchoice tablets 2 times daily. I am not having the d as much but it is still not a much formed stool. I want to be solid again. I bought something called Omega-3. I haven't taken it yet and don't know if I should. Can you tell me where I can find the Fiber psyll? Thanks.


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Have you tried the Calcium Plus D that Linda always speaks of? Calcium caltrate plus vitamin D. Always helps those of us with IBS-D.


----------



## mcrosby (Dec 11, 2003)

I agree, more fiber. I watch the fiber content in foods and most of the cereals have little fiber. I have found some cereals with 11 and 12 grams that help. Kashi Good Freinds cereal is one and Trader Joes has several good high fiber cereals. I also eat whole wheat and 7 grain breads that help me. But you need to be careful because more fiber sometimes works the opposite in some people. The little bit of good that I have found comes mostly from trial and error. I did accidently find out the white flour is one of my worst foods to eat. As soon as I eat it I have cramping and D.


----------



## anonymoose (Jul 20, 2003)

i bought the Fiber psyll on line. i jus do a search in yahoo products and pick the store that has the lowest price.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Heidi, I've never done very well with fiber supplements like metamucil and citrucel, they seem to just increase the amount of stool I need to pass. This isn't true for everyone, though, and many people here have had great luck with supplements. Even if supplements to help, I think its good to also on good old fashioned proper eating to bulk up. I do not eat anything that's white--potatoes, rice, white bread, they are all low in fiber and loaded with sugars. Instead, I'll eat bread that's got the whole grain wheat in it (note, "whole wheat bread" doesn't mean anything). Read labels and find the breads that have the highest fiber in them. The high fiber breads will be stiff, dry things, that's how you can recognize the really good ones!! For cereal, I stick with Bran Buds. And, I eat 6-8 servings of veggies, raw and cooked, every day. I only eat 2 servings of fruit a day and those two servings are usually grapefruit or oranges, they have more fiber than say a banana or grape. Good luck


----------

